# Fischen im Gosausee



## fabikus (29. Juli 2010)

Grüß Gott an die Österreicher und den Rest der Welt,

ich bin vom 12. - 16. August in Gosau.
Die Angel soll natürlich mit und auch zum Einsatz kommen.

Meine Frage an die Spezies:

Lohnt sich der Gosausee( Vorderer und Hinterer) um den Salmoniden nachzustellen?


Oder gibts da was interessantes in der Gegend?
Von dem Forellenpuff direkt in Gosau mal abgesehen 

Beste Grüße und ein herzliches Petri Heil


----------



## richard (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischen im Gosausee*

Hallo Fabikus!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass zumindest 2009 für den Vorderen Gosausee keine Lizenzen ausgegeben wurden.

lg und Petri
Richard


----------



## fabikus (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischen im Gosausee*

Hallo Richard,

jo das habe ich auch gelesen.
Aber wir haben ja 2010 und ich hoffen, dass es dieses Jahr anders ausschaut.
Grüße|wavey:

Vielleicht weis ja jemand was?


----------



## barbouri (2. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen im Gosausee*

Hallo,
am vorderen Gosausee läuft seit einigen Jahren ein wissenschaftlich begleitetes Projekt zur Zucht von reinerbigen Seeforellen. Laichfische werden gefangen, gestreift und die Jungfische zuerst in Tirol und später in Norditalien zur Besatzreife herangezogen. Ein Teil wird wieder in den Gosausee besetzt, die anderen Forellen dienen als Besatzfische für viele Seen in Mitteleuropa.
der Gosausee bietet den Seeforellen besonders günstige Lebensbedingungen, da die Forellen mit dem Saiblingen ideale Futterfische vorfinden und rasch wachsen. Beim Laichfischfang letzten Herbst war der größte Rogner 14 Kilo schwer. 

Wegen dieses Projekts werden keine Angellizenzen mehr vergeben. Dies wird auch in den nächsten Jahren so bleiben.


----------



## fabikus (2. August 2010)

*AW: Fischen im Gosausee*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Gibts denn irgend eine gute Alternative in der Nähe?
Gewässer scheints ja einige zu geben.
Beste Grüße
#6


----------

